# Skate 3



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2010)

Demo is up

you can do darkslides now 

enjoying the demo but it's rather small.... 

full game out on 14th May


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just looked at Skate 2.

they words like bounce ever now and then and joint. Go out the joint, he from the joint, he got in the joint. change the look of your skater only xx MS points 

probable not a patch on Ern getup


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

Skate 2 is *ace*


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

the skate series are great, I'd imagine they are even better if you are into skating or now much about it.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2010)

its all the skating i do now....

long gone are the days of getting out there and doing something... lol


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

"Getting out there and doing something" in my case would have been a metaphor for "falling off".


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah i love my face more as im older.... broke my wrist 3 times in my skate life... and i need that


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2016)

And now BC on the Xbone


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 27, 2022)

Skate 4 soon yeah?

i still play this


----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2022)

My boys still play this lots. Probably the best value game I ever bought for them (tossup with Minecraft).


----------

